# Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland



## loete1970 (25. März 2013)

Guten Morgen,

über Ostern fahren wir nach Renesse. Da wir nicht nur am Vroonplas angeln möchten, sondern auch an den umliegenden Poldern dort, möchte ich fragen, ob schon jemand an diesen geangelt hat bzw. ob das Angeln dort erlaubt ist. Ich hatte mal vor 3 Jahren in  dem Touristikbüro nachgefragt, und dort teilte man mir mit, dass es nicht erlaubt sei, bei Hubo konnte auch keiner helfen.
Ich hoffe nun auf "Insiderwissen" hier, da ich (ehrlich gesagt) zu bequem war, die bekannten Seiten Vissplanner / Angeln in den Niederlanden bezgl. einer Erlaubnis zu durchwühlen....|rolleyes

Vielen Dank und Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## marcs (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*

Ach, und jetzt sollen wir das für dich machen?
Aber ansonsten geht es dir soweit gut?


----------



## loete1970 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*

Ganz ruhig, nicht die Nerven verlieren.... Mein Frage zielte auch nur an diejenigen, die bereits Erfahrungen mit den Poldern in dem genannten Gebiet haben und mir näheres über die Genehmigungen berichten können! Daher finde ich die Frage völlig legetim.

Ich erwarte von keinem, erst Recht nicht von Dir, für mich diese Sachen heraus zu suchen.

Trotzdem danke für Deinen Beitrag....


----------



## Bassattack (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*

@ dirk versuch am besten mal ein anligenden Verein zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Criss81 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*

Was ist bitte an marcs posting gut? Hier fragt jemand nach Erfahrung, dafür ist so ein Forum da. Er hat mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass jemand für Ihn die Suche durchführen soll!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*

Nu bleibt man schön ruhig.

Das Forum ist da zu fragen stellen - und man kriegt öfter mit, dass es keine dummen Fragen gibt, sondern nur.............

Beherrscht euch also mal ein bißchen......


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*

Wenn, dann eh nur bis Sonntag. Ab 1.4. ist Kunstköder / Köderfischverbot.


----------



## Ra.T (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*

Hallo....,
in Renesse gibt es einen großen Angelladen!
Wahrscheinlich wirst du ihn für Köder eh früher oder später aufsuchen.
Dort wird man dir auch sagen können, wann und wo angeln gestattet ist.


----------



## Ted (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo....,
> in Renesse gibt es einen großen Angelladen!
> Wahrscheinlich wirst du ihn für Köder eh früher oder später aufsuchen.
> Dort wird man dir auch sagen können, wann und wo angeln gestattet ist.



Falls du den Angelladen in dem Baumarkt meinst, könnte es sein, dass er mittlerweile zu hat. Als ich letztes Jahr dort war haben die kaum noch Angelzubehör gehabt und die Abteilung wurde grad abgebaut. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen dass es im Februar war, also außerhalb der Saison. Mit etwas Glück haben die nur umgebaut...


----------



## Ra.T (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*

Hallo Ted,
bie Website gibt es auf jeden Fall noch.

http://www.deltahengelsport.nl/
mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*



Ted schrieb:


> Falls du den Angelladen in dem Baumarkt meinst, könnte es sein, dass er mittlerweile zu hat. Als ich letztes Jahr dort war haben die kaum noch Angelzubehör gehabt und die Abteilung wurde grad abgebaut. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen dass es im Februar war, also außerhalb der Saison. Mit etwas Glück haben die nur umgebaut...


*im oktober 2012 war alles noch gut,die haben den angelbedarf noch*


----------



## loete1970 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Polderangeln in Renesse/Zeeland*



> Wenn, dann eh nur bis Sonntag. Ab 1.4. ist Kunstköder / Köderfischverbot.



ja, das ist mir bekannt, danke für die Info!

In dem Baumarkt hatte ich schon mal vor Jahren nachgefragt, da konnte  mir keiner helfen. Werde mich dort nochmal erkundigen!


----------

